# Can I send a jpg to my Kindle?



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

I started a project early this year. I scanned several recipes from my Cook's Illustrated magazines. They are currently on my computer but they are saved as jpg files. Can I email them to my free kindle email account at Amazon and have them loaded onto my Kindle?

EDIT: I just read a little further on the Amazon help page. Looks like they do recognize jpeg files. So I did a test and I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

You can display photos if placed in the appropriate folder.  I believe that after adding them, you need to restart the kindle to see them.  

You could also possibly create a word document and embed them in the file and then save the file as a pdf file and send/transfer that file to the kindle.

You might have to experiment to make sure you can read them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It might be that you have to load jpg files by connecting via the USB. . . .I know there are folks that have pictures, even aside from the sleep pictures, on their Kindles. . .perhaps one of them will wander by and be able to give you a better answer.  And, of course, if you discover anything, let us know!


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

Well, it was a good idea, but it's not working like I had hoped. I'll have to think this through a little more. I did email myself a page from the magazine (jpg file). It came through to my Kindle, but it's too small to read and since it's a picture, I can't really search the recipe. So maybe I will need to find recipes I like online and put them in Word documents and do it that way.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

sleepy6553 said:


> Well, it was a good idea, but it's not working like I had hoped. I'll have to think this through a little more. I did email myself a page from the magazine (jpg file). It came through to my Kindle, but it's too small to read and since it's a picture, I can't really search the recipe. So maybe I will need to find recipes I like online and put them in Word documents and do it that way.


Two suggestions (besides typing everything into word and converting that to Kindle format):
- package your jpgs in a PDF file, which you can email to your Kindle. This will preserve the full resolution of the image file, and you'll be able to zoom/pan for more detail, annotate (per page in this case since they are 'full page' images), and bookmark.
- create a 'recipes' folder on your Kindle (e.g., either /documents/My Recipes or /pictures/My Recipes), drop your .jpgs in there, and you'll see a 'My Recipes' item on your home page. When you open that it will use Kindle's 'experimental' image viewer to view the image files. Again, you can zoom and pan (explore the Aa and Menu options to do so). Some hotkeys to memorize: 'f' toggles full screen mode, tap Menu a couple of times if it doesn't redraw properly.


----------



## ice-9 (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm not sure how well this will work with illustrated pages like your scanned recipes, but it might be worth a try on one page to see if it works.

OCR = Optical Character Recognition. There are software that can take your scanned document and search for text, then convert it to usable form. If you don't have any software that can do OCR, you can try an online version, as listed below.

1. Go to http://www.newocr.com/
2. Upload your JPG, see if the output text is useful
3. If so, copy/paste into Word, reformat as necessary, and save a Word document (.doc)
4. e-mail your Word document to [your name]@free.kindle.com

Let me know how it works for you. I may try this as well when I have some time.


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks, tsemple and ice-9. I'll give your suggestions a try in the next few days and let you know the results.


----------



## Indle (Apr 5, 2011)

There's this service, http://www.tomykindle.com/photo - it's free and is automatically resizes the jpg photo for the Kindle screen.


----------

